# Meet Bridey Our 14 yo Rescue



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

She's an absolute sweetheart and so are you for giving her a home.


Pete & Woody


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh I just want to kiss that sweet, sweet sugar face. Thank you for giving her a loving home for her senior years.


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

WOW she looks like a huge teddy bear in that photo that you could just snuggle up to!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

What a cute teddy bear. Congrats!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

She is just beautiful. So happy she has a home and people to love her.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Awww look at that sweet face. Thank you for rescuing her


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

She is absolutely beautiful, nothing quite like old gold! Thanks to DVGRR for rescuing her, and thanks to you for giving her a forever home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awwwww, Bridey is beautiful, what a precious Old Gold. 

Thank you for giving her love and a family of her own.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Sweet baby.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

She is a beautiful girl and sure doesn't look 14! I'm getting close to bring a rescue in to my life again and keep leaning toward the seniors, they really do steal your heart.
I'm happy for both of you.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you for rescuing her!! She is precious!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Seniors are the absolute best.....thank you for giving her a real home. Bridey's a lucky girl, and you are a lucky family. We may not have them as long as a younger dog, but the time we have makes it very much worth it.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

All I can say or need to say is thank you.


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

She is gorgeous. There is no other gold, like old gold?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

She is the sweetest girl ever. Thank you and God bless Bridey and her new family.
Thank you for sharing your beautiful girl with us. Miss you on the forum! Have a great summer!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

She's gorgeous! I'm very partial to the old gold as well! Thanks so much for giving her a forever home!


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Awe, so sweet! Thank you for making her part of your family. She will have the best life and that just makes me so happy!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

She's beautiful! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

What a beautiful lady!!....not old..just older...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noreen*

Noreen

I'm just in love with Bridey!
What a doll and what a HUGE HEART you have!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! She is like a teddy bear and loves to snuggle!! We have found that in typical golden fashion she LOVES to roll in the grass!! 

Her story is so sad. Her owner had to go into assisted living and the family could not keep her. She has been very well cared for. I'm sure she misses her owner and that her owner misses her. Wish I knew where she was so I could take her to visit.

To anyone considering adopting a senior I say do it!! We love the old golds and have adopted several. We have never regretted it. They are so grateful to have a loving home.

Here is another picture of Bridey resting after rolling in the grass.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=224434&stc=1&d=1373813802


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

He is beautiful! Old gold is the best


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Very sweet girl 
I thought, before getting puppy Olliver, of rescuing an Oldie. The idea was very appealing. Then I thought about the heartache losing Homer and could not bear to be so close to the bridge so soon. But definitely down the road. 
Best of luck.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would love to get an oldie but goodie! She is just so sweet looking. You must want to cuddle her 24/7!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldencontriever*

Goldencontriever

Any more you can share on Bridey. What did she do yesterday and today? Anymore pictures! I love older GOLDENS!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

In 1 word..... SUPERB..... Old Gold Rules
and Sugar Faces Too !!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

She is beautiful. It would be nice you could take her for a visit, I know her owner is missing her. Very sad that she has to leave her sweet Bridey. Thank you for taking good care of that sweet old girl.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Bridey is a sweetheart! Bless you for adopting her. I was wondering how she ended up in a rescue so thank you for sharing her background.


----------

